# Long Reef



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Just a word of warning.
Anybody thinking of fishing Long Reef (me included)
be very careful.
The swell is up and the sandmonster is there.
The rewards are big but there is also the risk that goes with the reward.
I had planned on fishing there in the morning.
On the way back from Narrabeen bait and tackle I did a quick check.
There were gaps in the shorey but it was sizeable and with the higher tide it will be difficult.
If you go out please be careful.
I will be taking advantage of the swell, I am going surfing.
Good luck all and stay safe.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks mate. I'm relying on the forecast reduction in the swell for Sunday


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I will be checking conditions at the ramp tomorrow afternoon after baseball for a possible Sunday fish.
I will keep you posted.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Checked the ramp at Longy this morning about 8.30.
Only 1 trailer in the carpark (that is a good indicator)
Brownwater was breaking and the Sandmonster was firing.
Not recommended.
Maybe Monday or Tuesday will be the go.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still keen for an early launch tomorrow 

(that's if the Sand Monster has disappeared)

but still not confident to go out alone  
Peril: you still coming ??

will be there at 6.15....if not maybe a launch from Palm Beach Park with a nice and easy paddle to Currawong Beach...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be there around 6:30. Still very keen. Fall back will be to join Kraley at Shelly eh Stevie


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm interested in Longy and after my hot date with the sand monster (just got that sand monster thing recently :lol: ) on the last trip an old fella showed me "the channel", if you straight line straight past the flag pole near the rocks it's easy sailing all the way to the shore.

If you move elsewhere before I get there call/massage me 0402 855 402.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok 

lock it in !!! 

if its too hairy at launch, Shelly Beach it is...


----------

